# under cabinet heat sheild



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

Inspector called me on cabinets being 17 1/2" above counters adjacent to range. He said they'd allow a heat shield since it's so close. What can I use?

I actually noticed this before hand and read in the spec sheet that this range allowed 15". See attached. It says 15"**. **=18" between adjacent cabinet and counter. Why would it even say 15 then?!?!?


----------



## Philament (Dec 9, 2014)

That has to be the dumbest spec sheet I've ever read. WTF.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

15 is a typo.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

also note the 31 not 30 width above
Ever see a 31 wide cabinet over a range? that could be a bigger issue

Here we can only use what the appliance mfg says we can use, there is nothing else. Most of the time cabinets have to be moved.

Just a word of caution even if it did pass inspection and the condition existed AND there was a fire. The insurance companies now measure the clearances if the cabinets are still there. If not installed according to mfg instructions they will not pay out claim. I do some work for an insurance repair company and have seen it happen when the 2nd adjuster went back to check.


----------



## rblakes1 (Jan 8, 2015)

We got called on something like that a few years ago on a kitchen reno. We ended up using a translucent flame retardant paint to make the inspector happy

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

Raise the cabinets by 3/4 inch.

Problem solved.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

Well that's annoying. I guess you can't replace a counter from a 1993 house these days.

I'll find some sort of heat shield and be on my way.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

jlhaslip said:


> Raise the cabinets by 3/4 inch.
> 
> Problem solved.


They where site built 23 years ago. Doable but not easy.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Golden view said:


> Well that's annoying. I guess you can't replace a counter from a 1993 house these days.
> 
> I'll find some sort of heat shield and be on my way.


Peel n stick stainless is good to 175....


----------



## CPMKW (Apr 28, 2014)

Lower the feet on the stove....


----------

